# Line-in / Ipod for 70s cassette deck



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I hadn't seen this forum, before I posted this; http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3590889
I'm looking to add a line in for an mp3 player / ipod, for my Blaupunkt CR-2001. 
So far, I figure I'll need to cut the power to the cassette motor (to avoid noise), tap into the signal lines after they leave the tape head *and* after any pre-amp, and solder in connections (L & R). That way all I need to do is connect the MP3 player, and pop a casette in (to trip the microswitch that changes the source from radio to casette. Stealthy, oui? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Anyone ever done anything along those lines? Any hints? Dice guys, any tips as far as impedance goes, or whether I'm better putting in RCA, 1/4" or proprietary ipod connections?
Pic for views...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Line-in / Ipod for 70s cassette deck (tosoutherncars)*

I used to do this on OEM radios before AUX's were popular. Sounds like you have all the angles covered. I would use female RCA's just becasue they are the most durable and universal. You can always add any connection to RCA's.


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Line-in / Ipod for 70s cassette deck ([email protected])*

Thanks Christian! Do you find that the gain (if that's the right word) after a tape pre-amp is usually about the same as a line-out signal from something like an ipod? No need for resistors, or signal boosters?


----------



## Pyroja (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Line-in / Ipod for 70s cassette deck (tosoutherncars)*

Bump, as I'm curious about this too. I've come across an older head unit that's cassette only and would love to pull this off so I can hook up an iPod, laptop, Zune, whatever...
So! Anyone done this? Is there a DIY that I'm blisfully unaware of?
TIA!


----------

